# Pirate theme!



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

That looks like a great spot for a pirate theme. The deck with the table and chairs can be the "bridge" with a pirate captain turning a ship's wheel:










The the crows nest can be a simple build with PVC drainage pipe and a plaster lathe crow's nest, like our neighborhood scarecrow contest entry a few years ago.



















General treasure scene:










Eric


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks! And you dd a great job! Love your crows nest! My only problem is how to work around the tree? Because as hubby wants it, the tree is right where the crows best should be!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Heres one i fell in love with of One Eyed micks haunt...hears a link to his albums 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/one-eyed-mick.html


http://images.search.yahoo.com/imag...b=13nqsjrh5&sigi=126fkvq25&.crumb=HVIv2xVPwVO


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

check out elh and captainjacksparrows profiles. they both do good pirate themes. i heard where someone took a basketball hoop and put a big wooden flower planter in it to make the crows nest. it looked really awesome. i can't remember who it was. there is also a guy on here that uses his yard and a neighbors yard and have pirate wars. can't remember who that is either. maybe they will see this thread and jump in
http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/captnjacksparrow-albums.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/elh-erin-loves-halloween-.html


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Holy expletive batman! Those look fabric pumpkin pie! Thank for the link! Hallorenescene thank you! I think I'll have a busy night tonight looking and coming up with ideas! Thank you! This is what I was hoping for! I doubt I can pull off what is shown in lots of these pics, but I'll do my best!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Moony_1, Can we assume that since you live so far north that come October your tree will be bare of leaves?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

moony, both those links take you to some really nice people. if you have any questions, just ask, they'll be flattered and will help you a lot
pumpkinpie. awesome


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Moony_1, Can we assume that since you live so far north that come October your tree will be bare of leaves?


Absolutely! U can see pics of what it's like in my albums. But still quite a lot of branches (which produce real apples so I'm not willing to cut them


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

hallorenescene said:


> moony, both those links take you to some really nice people. if you have any questions, just ask, they'll be flattered and will help you a lot
> pumpkinpie. awesome


Thanks! I'm excited to get some tips!!!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Here is a link to a canvas pirate ship, may be a little easier...
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...961C6C215E76EFC2961B3F6248AC25B44220&first=71


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

However I would think you could build the frame with wood or PVC to be cheaper....hope this helps. You could maybe even just do half of the ship coming out of the garage to save on cost...


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

pumpkinpie said:


> However I would think you could build the frame with wood or PVC to be cheaper....hope this helps. You could maybe even just do half of the ship coming out of the garage to save on cost...


I would love to do the garage but the garage is already reserved for a projection of a giant jolly roger fluttering in the wind  hehe


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

man moony, i can't wait to see your haunt. pictures of course. it sounds wonderful


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

moony_1 said:


> I would love to do the garage but the garage is already reserved for a projection of a giant jolly roger fluttering in the wind  hehe


That sounds awesome, cant wait to see pics


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

I'll post pics, but don't get your hopes up haha it usually never ends up as great in person as it appears in my head


----------

